# Can't Be Long Now for Jampott



## garyc

R8 must be imminent and he surely must be getting very excited. 

I saw one i actually quite liked on M4 this am.  I think It was black all over but also very, very dirty, such that the slats and grill and smart blade bit all merged in. Couldn't be sure if the driver was wearing a black polo neck.

Seeing more and more R8s now. My mate loves his. And prefers it to his previous DB9.


----------



## head_ed

Was thinking the same thing yesterday!

When is the big day Tim? Gotta be looking forward to that more than Christmas! 8)


----------



## jampott

It has been built (confirmed by the dealer) so is awaiting final testing around the circuit, then delivery...

We're still on for a January handover, so I'm told...

With everything else that's gone on this year (some good, some not) I've only recently had chance to start looking forward to the car, which is probably a good thing. 

I think I've plumped for an excellent spec, and know I'm going to be very proud when it finally arrives.

Glad your mate likes his, Gary - I think they key thing that (price and waiting lists aside) it is an accessible car, and supposedly a good daily driver, and its current popularity will make me feel like I did when I got my TT all over again - something which, apart from fleeting times in the Z, I've not recreated it in the last 7 years.


----------



## digimeisTTer

So what is the final spec then? sry if i missed it


----------



## jampott

I can't remember all of it...  so it'll be a bit of a surprise when it comes... :lol:

Colourwise, I've gone for 'brave but not stupid'. I abandoned thoughts of Imola Yellow (shame) but instead plumped for Ibis White, Carbon Blades and Black Alcantara.

Should stand out in the work car park. :wink:


----------



## NickP

I saw a grey one on the A13 yesterday and it did look really good moving on the road. I was amazed how low part of the undercarriage looked at the back!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

jampott said:


> I can't remember all of it...  so it'll be a bit of a surprise when it comes... :lol:
> 
> Colourwise, I've gone for 'brave but not stupid'. I abandoned thoughts of Imola Yellow (shame) but instead plumped for Ibis White, Carbon Blades and Black Alcantara.
> 
> Should stand out in the work car park. :wink:


You picked the right colour my local dealer had about 8 in one of them was a white one with carbon blades and it looked 200% better than any of the others


----------



## jampott

YELLOW_TT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember all of it...  so it'll be a bit of a surprise when it comes... :lol:
> 
> Colourwise, I've gone for 'brave but not stupid'. I abandoned thoughts of Imola Yellow (shame) but instead plumped for Ibis White, Carbon Blades and Black Alcantara.
> 
> Should stand out in the work car park. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You picked the right colour my local dealer had about 8 in one of them was a white one with carbon blades and it looked 200% better than any of the others
Click to expand...

ahhh, but did he have an Imola Yellow one? 8)


----------



## Wondermikie

It's a shame you never gambled on the yellow, although if it was me I'm not sure I would have done 8)

Looking forward to the pics now.


----------



## Wallsendmag

jampott said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember all of it...  so it'll be a bit of a surprise when it comes... :lol:
> 
> Colourwise, I've gone for 'brave but not stupid'. I abandoned thoughts of Imola Yellow (shame) but instead plumped for Ibis White, Carbon Blades and Black Alcantara.
> 
> Should stand out in the work car park. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You picked the right colour my local dealer had about 8 in one of them was a white one with carbon blades and it looked 200% better than any of the others
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh, but did he have an Imola Yellow one? 8)
Click to expand...

Do you think it would still be there if they did? :wink:


----------



## conneem

You would need a set of these







to oder an Imola Yellow R8.

But, thinking about it, yellow with carbon sideblades , 8) , however would many other people think so come selling time.


----------



## stephengreen

jampott said:


> I can't remember all of it...  so it'll be a bit of a surprise when it comes... :lol:
> 
> Colourwise, I've gone for 'brave but not stupid'. I abandoned thoughts of Imola Yellow (shame) but instead plumped for Ibis White, Carbon Blades and Black Alcantara.
> 
> Should stand out in the work car park. :wink:


A mate ordered his in white, and he was a little worried that he had made the right choice. The week before it arrived they lent him a black one. I thought it was OK in the metal but nothing special. But i have to say that when the white car arrived it shifted my opinion. The car looks stunning. White really shows the car to best effect. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

They lent him the black one by the way because they discovered his needed a new gearbox (manual) while it was having its P.D.I


----------



## Kell

I've not seen white, but I did see a very light Silver one the other day that looked a lot better than the balck one I saw in the dealers.


----------



## pbarlow003

I still haven't seen one in the metal, times must be hard oooop North?

I know i'd want one if i saw it, but i've absolutely no chance of affording one, so probably best not to see it


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> It has been built (confirmed by the dealer) so is awaiting final testing around the circuit, then delivery...
> 
> We're still on for a January handover, so I'm told...
> 
> With everything else that's gone on this year (some good, some not) I've only recently had chance to start looking forward to the car, which is probably a good thing.
> 
> I think I've plumped for an excellent spec, and know I'm going to be very proud when it finally arrives.
> 
> *Glad your mate likes his, Gary* - I think they key thing that (price and waiting lists aside) it is an accessible car, and supposedly a good daily driver, and its current popularity will make me feel like I did when I got my TT all over again - something which, apart from fleeting times in the Z, I've not recreated it in the last 7 years.


I omitted to say that he also prefers it to his previous 996 and 997s.  But then he is 50 this year. :wink:

Seriously, he is also really pleased with his Audi dealer service and support - AUK seem to be digging deeper to get customer satisfaction expectations in line with the Â£85K ticket. As a counterpoint AM actually bought back his DB9 as he had so many niggly problems, that in his words, "He did not expect in a Â£10K Ford let alone a Â£100K AM.

R8 done well in COTY tests etc against some expensive giants and will certainly raise the bar for next gen 998, F430, Gallardo etc.

I thought all black (am sure grill surround was black too) suited the car.

I guess Tim after your 'Big Year' of changes, that it will be nice to look forward to that new toy in New Year, and I (all the jokes and ribbing aside) hope that it is everything and more that you have hoped it will be. Really.


----------



## jampott

Thanks Gary


----------



## Wallsendmag

I just want him to get a new sig pic,I'm sick of that red X :roll:


----------



## robokn

Tim i think white will look fantastic big balls me thinks one off i expect


----------



## DXN

Pics of ibis white r8 on mark 2 forum 8) 
"may all your audis be white thread"


----------



## jampott

Well it is now officially 'In the UK', although not yet at my supplying dealer, nor (I think) at the dealer who will officially PDI it...

Unfortunately no chance of a pre-Xmas delivery, but it'll be a happy New Year instead. 8)


----------



## raven

jampott said:


> Well it is now officially 'In the UK', although not yet at my supplying dealer, nor (I think) at the dealer who will officially PDI it...
> 
> Unfortunately no chance of a pre-Xmas delivery, but it'll be a happy New Year instead. 8)


Excellent - worth waiting until the new year though, both from a resale point of view as well as from a something-to-look-forward-to-post-Christmas point of view.

White is a great colour - I'm thinking about a white 911 actually - can't believe how much the colour has grown on me in the last 18 months or so. 8)


----------



## jampott

14th Jan. 8)


----------



## Toshiba

I paid the mortgage off in the end instead of getting one so im poor again and cant afford one. I still get a twinge for one every time i see the advert on TV.

O and i hate that tune, it sticks in your head!

Good luck with the car. Still think the yellow would be good.


----------



## NormStrm

jampott said:


> 14th Jan. 8)


Sure there will be many of us counting the days with you 8)


----------



## clived

Tim, was it the 15th you wanted to invite me round for tea?


----------



## W7 PMC

clived said:


> Tim, was it the 15th you wanted to invite me round for tea?


Must have double booked Clive, think i'm round for supper on the 15th. You OK? & Happy New Year.


----------



## Love_iTT

I bet someone is getting a little excited tonight. :roll: :wink:

Enjoy Tim!

Graham


----------



## ResB

Ah yes, the 14th tomorrow. Don't suppose you're off to work tomorrow Tim.

Have a great day, don't forget ya camera. oh and cheque book.


----------



## thebears

When's the next meet 

Enjoy the car


----------



## DXN

good luck for tomorrow jampott :mrgreen:


----------



## scoTTy

Jampott - I you have the urge to go for a drive on Thursday, there's a Tyresmoke.net meet in Chelmsford that I think you'd be welcomed at


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

Tim, good luck with your new toy. I hope you have lots of fun with it :wink:


----------



## J55TTC

Im not _that_ jealous

Hope you have loads of fun


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> Jampott - I you have the urge to go for a drive on Thursday, there's a Tyresmoke.net meet in Chelmsford that I think you'd be welcomed at


They'd not let him in Paul. R8's do not equal class :lol:

Come on Tim, you should be driving it by now.


----------



## Kell

W7 PMC said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jampott - I you have the urge to go for a drive on Thursday, there's a Tyresmoke.net meet in Chelmsford that I think you'd be welcomed at
> 
> 
> 
> They'd not let him in Paul. R8's do not equal class :lol:
> 
> Come on Tim, you should be driving it by now.
Click to expand...

Chelmsford...Class? I think you'd be OK Tim.


----------



## scoTTy

It's a pub where the meals are two for the price of one. Who mentioned class?


----------



## W7 PMC

scoTTy said:


> It's a pub where the meals are two for the price of one. Who mentioned class?


Good point, he's probably tapping the address into his TomTom right now.


----------



## jampott

Tee hee...

My lunch appointment, with Audi, is set for 1pm, so I'll be leaving shortly 

They're buying lunch and doing the handover, so I should be behind the wheel shortly after then 

Nervous isn't quite the word. It's been 18 months since I whacked my deposit down, and even longer since I hankered after one, so I guess this is the day of reckoning.

Will post my thoughts later, as you can imagine


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> Tee hee...
> 
> My lunch appointment, with Audi, is set for 1pm, so I'll be leaving shortly
> 
> They're buying lunch and doing the handover, so I should be behind the wheel shortly after then
> 
> Nervous isn't quite the word. It's been 18 months since I whacked my deposit down, and even longer since I hankered after one, so I guess this is the day of reckoning.
> 
> Will post my thoughts later, as you can imagine


Good luck & have fun (lucky fecker).


----------



## thebears

order the most expensive thing on the menu :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750

thebears said:


> order the most expensive thing on the menu :lol:


Didn't he already do that? :wink:


----------



## jampott

OMG!   

They had it all prepped and sat, with my personalised plate, in the hotel carpark - immediately visible from the road and the hotel drive. Wonderful. Parked up, on its own, just sat waiting for its new owners.

Lisa and I stopped for a quick look, then in to meet Lee & Paul (Lee is the R8 Advocate for Vindis group, based at Northampton, Paul is the business manager for Vindis Huntingdon). Some small talk, a lovely meal, and then a quick demonstration of the major features, and it was "job done!"

Pics (not that I've taken any yet) won't do justice to the striking colour and the combo of Ibis White, Carbon Blades and Black Leather/Alcantara. It is quite 'in your face' for a few seconds, then just settles down and looks great.

I took Lisa for a quick spin, and local reactions were quite obvious. As for the driving experience itself, its a harder ride than I'm used to, but not overly so. The main feeling you get is one of it being 'heavy', but in a good way. Heavily weighted steering and a very stable, firm ride are the main things that give that impression - but although the steering feels heavier than I'm used to (Chelsea Tractor) the car still feels totally nimble.

I haven't had chance (or the urge) to test the acceleration, the near-limit handling nor the speed of the thing yet... although the way I feel at the moment, it could be slower than my S4 and handle like my TT for all I care - the experience of getting in/out, setting off, pootling around etc are brilliant for the time being.

I know there's a few doubters on here - some will see it as an overgrown TT, a visual mess, or an awkward attempt to enter a niche market from a car company overplaying its status. For me, its none of those things. It has a purposeful look about it which is far more feline and "interesting" than a TT, I love the design features (especially the carbon blades) and think that Audi have taken this niche by the throat and delivered something every bit as good as I'd hoped it would be.

Hats off to Vindis for making a nice job of the handover, without making it too ceremonious or ostentatious.

Time to put some miles on it now


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> OMG!
> 
> They had it all prepped and sat, with my personalised plate, in the hotel carpark - immediately visible from the road and the hotel drive. Wonderful. Parked up, on its own, just sat waiting for its new owners.
> 
> Lisa and I stopped for a quick look, then in to meet Lee & Paul (Lee is the R8 Advocate for Vindis group, based at Northampton, Paul is the business manager for Vindis Huntingdon). Some small talk, a lovely meal, and then a quick demonstration of the major features, and it was "job done!"
> 
> Pics (not that I've taken any yet) won't do justice to the striking colour and the combo of Ibis White, Carbon Blades and Black Leather/Alcantara. It is quite 'in your face' for a few seconds, then just settles down and looks great.
> 
> I took Lisa for a quick spin, and local reactions were quite obvious. As for the driving experience itself, its a harder ride than I'm used to, but not overly so. The main feeling you get is one of it being 'heavy', but in a good way. Heavily weighted steering and a very stable, firm ride are the main things that give that impression - but although the steering feels heavier than I'm used to (Chelsea Tractor) the car still feels totally nimble.
> 
> I haven't had chance (or the urge) to test the acceleration, the near-limit handling nor the speed of the thing yet... although the way I feel at the moment, it could be slower than my S4 and handle like my TT for all I care - the experience of getting in/out, setting off, pootling around etc are brilliant for the time being.
> 
> I know there's a few doubters on here - some will see it as an overgrown TT, a visual mess, or an awkward attempt to enter a niche market from a car company overplaying its status. For me, its none of those things. It has a purposeful look about it which is far more feline and "interesting" than a TT, I love the design features (especially the carbon blades) and think that Audi have taken this niche by the throat and delivered something every bit as good as I'd hoped it would be.
> 
> Hats off to Vindis for making a nice job of the handover, without making it too ceremonious or ostentatious.
> 
> Time to put some miles on it now


So you like it then?? :wink:


----------



## jbell

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!
> 
> They had it all prepped and sat, with my personalised plate, in the hotel carpark - immediately visible from the road and the hotel drive. Wonderful. Parked up, on its own, just sat waiting for its new owners.
> 
> Lisa and I stopped for a quick look, then in to meet Lee & Paul (Lee is the R8 Advocate for Vindis group, based at Northampton, Paul is the business manager for Vindis Huntingdon). Some small talk, a lovely meal, and then a quick demonstration of the major features, and it was "job done!"
> 
> Pics (not that I've taken any yet) won't do justice to the striking colour and the combo of Ibis White, Carbon Blades and Black Leather/Alcantara. It is quite 'in your face' for a few seconds, then just settles down and looks great.
> 
> I took Lisa for a quick spin, and local reactions were quite obvious. As for the driving experience itself, its a harder ride than I'm used to, but not overly so. The main feeling you get is one of it being 'heavy', but in a good way. Heavily weighted steering and a very stable, firm ride are the main things that give that impression - but although the steering feels heavier than I'm used to (Chelsea Tractor) the car still feels totally nimble.
> 
> I haven't had chance (or the urge) to test the acceleration, the near-limit handling nor the speed of the thing yet... although the way I feel at the moment, it could be slower than my S4 and handle like my TT for all I care - the experience of getting in/out, setting off, pootling around etc are brilliant for the time being.
> 
> I know there's a few doubters on here - some will see it as an overgrown TT, a visual mess, or an awkward attempt to enter a niche market from a car company overplaying its status. For me, its none of those things. It has a purposeful look about it which is far more feline and "interesting" than a TT, I love the design features (especially the carbon blades) and think that Audi have taken this niche by the throat and delivered something every bit as good as I'd hoped it would be.
> 
> Hats off to Vindis for making a nice job of the handover, without making it too ceremonious or ostentatious.
> 
> Time to put some miles on it now
> 
> 
> 
> So you like it then?? :wink:
Click to expand...

Think he might have had a sex wee

This is my Wallpaper


----------



## jampott

If anything, the visual impact is even greater in real life, than that lovely wallpaper shot. In an urban environment, parked next to a 'normal' car, it stands out so much, you can't help but be drawn to it.

As I've only even seen them a) on a display stand at the launch in Docklands, b) on a track at Rockingham, I wasn't really prepared for just how mental it looks.

The number of "WTF was that?" double-takes suggests that I'm not alone in that thinking!


----------



## NaughTTy

Congrats Tim


----------



## digimeisTTer

Awesome! Looking forward to the pics


----------



## jampott

I'll try and get the camera out tomorrow... although maybe the tripod and a long shutter speed night shot will give you some idea of the LEDs


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Many congrats on the new car. 

Having been lucky enough to be a passenger in an R8 recently, I can only imagine what it would feel like to be picking up your brand new R8.

You are one lucky man!


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Many congrats on the new car. 

Having been lucky enough to be a passenger in an R8 recently, I can only imagine what it would feel like to be picking up your brand new R8.

You are one lucky man!


----------



## Hark

Lovely car mate, very lucky guy. Hope to be in your shoes one day in my distant future. Having said that maybe I should crack on with work now and not get distracted by pretty pics of R8.

Don't think thats helping my promotion chances :lol:


----------



## jampott

To quote one of my all time favourite films:



> It is so choice. If you have the means, I highly recommend picking one up.


----------



## ResB

Well done fella, stay clear of those gritters now ya hear? The long shutter speed and low level shot (camera on the ground) facing the near side corner would do the trick I think. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Nice car Ferris :wink:


----------



## robokn

Very nice indeed congrats nothing short of jealous here.

looking forward to some pics get dean onto the case best photographer on here by a long shot...with a slow shutter speed


----------



## W7 PMC

Ahh but is he happy?? :lol:

Me thinks the answer is simple. Enjoy it Master Tim, you've earned it & deserve it. 8)

I'll be round soon, just leave the keys somewhere obvious :wink:

As an aside, if you're around next weekend? (26th/27th) may call over for a good look, a brew & to empart news on you.


----------



## DeanTT

robokn said:


> Very nice indeed congrats nothing short of jealous here.
> 
> looking forward to some pics get dean onto the case best photographer on here by a long shot...with a slow shutter speed


Ditto :wink:

This would look smart with an R8...

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2319/194 ... 4961d3.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2288/219 ... c5878f.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2119/210 ... 531627.jpg


----------



## DXN

looking forward to the pics


----------



## NormStrm

Good to hear everything went well with the handover, look forward to seeing the beast in the flesh 8)

We need our pic fix asap - pretty please :-*


----------



## jam225

Congrats Jampott 8) Having already viewed an Ibis white with CF blades in the flesh all I can say is stunning 8)

Noticed your thread on R8talk, I wonder where you'll post the pics up first ??


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Well done Tim - sounds as though the wait was worth it 

Like everyone else, look forward to seeing the pictures!

Dave


----------



## robokn

Ttej also has one in the same colours which he has kept very quiet about


----------



## thebears

robokn said:


> Ttej also has one in the same colours which he has kept very quiet about


I dont think he went through with that in the end.

Sound great Tim.

But this post is useless with out pics!


----------



## M T Pickering

This topic is rubbish without pictures!!! :roll: :roll: :roll:

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

"Fantashtic" Tim enjoy your new Motor


----------



## garyc

Enjoy your new toy Tim. The best things in life _should_ be both waited for and longed for.


----------



## robokn

thebears said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ttej also has one in the same colours which he has kept very quiet about
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think he went through with that in the end.
> 
> Sound great Tim.
> 
> But this post is useless with out pics!
Click to expand...

oh yes he has


----------



## Lisa.

I was very surprised to hear that he has insured me to drive it  , not that I've been offered the chance to even sit in the driver's seat yet. It looks very very small next to the RRS, he has to take some photos but by the time he gets home in it, it's already pitch black round here. 
I'm very pleased for him, he is like a Cheshire cat, he even thanked me for not trying to stop him having one yesterday! :roll:

Even though we had a diet busting lunch yesterday, Tim lost 3lbs! Must have been the adrenalin surging through him, he said his heart had been thumping in his chest all morning just waiting for me to come and pick him up for lunch, and I don't think it was me he was excited about. :lol:

He is one very happy chap at the moment

and I'm a very lucky passenger 8)


----------



## digimeisTTer

Lisa. said:


> he even thanked me for not trying to stop him having one yesterday! :roll:


 :roll:  :lol: do you normally stop him then?


----------



## sandhua1978

Congrats!

Be nice to see some pics!


----------



## Lisa.

digimeisTTer said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> he even thanked me for not trying to stop him having one yesterday! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:  :lol: do you normally stop him then?
Click to expand...

Of course not.

But there's always a first time


----------



## digimeisTTer

"I'll be back in 15 minutes love"  :wink:


----------



## DeanTT

Tim,

You need one of these stickers for future TT events..


----------



## robokn

Don't give him anymore ammunition


----------



## robokn

Don't give him anymore ammunition


----------



## jampott

lol.

Sorry to disappoint, folks, but Lisa's right - I leave for work in the dark and return home likewise, and it pissed down all day, so even tho I had my 400D and 50mm prime with me, there was no opportunity for photos.

It was a lot of money to spend on a car, so it was only right to thank her for not trying to tell me it was a bad idea... 

If anyone wants to pop over for a look-see, feel free - or if there's any local TT meets, and someone wants to buy Lisa and I an orange juice, I'm sure we can get along... :roll:

3lbs? Actually I've lost 5.5lbs this week.


----------



## jampott

Lisa made this for me.


----------



## scoTTy

jampott said:


> If anyone wants to pop over for a look-see, feel free - or if there's any local TT meets, and someone wants to buy Lisa and I an orange juice, I'm sure we can get along... :roll:


I've already told you errm I mean invited you to come to Chelmsford on Thursday!

Come on! You know it makes sense


----------



## vlastan

jampott said:


> Lisa made this for me.


Great pic...enjoy the lovely car Tim.


----------



## Wallsendmag

You see, give it time and everyone will come around to the fact that there is only one colour combo BLACK AND WHITE  Maybe from the looks of things that might be noir et blanc :wink:


----------



## aidb

jampott said:


> Lisa made this for me.


Sketch looks great. 

Looking forward to a few pics and a full road test from you and Lisa.


----------



## NaughTTy

jampott said:


> lol.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint, folks, but Lisa's right - I leave for work in the dark and return home likewise, and it pissed down all day, so even tho I had my 400D and 50mm prime with me, there was no opportunity for photos.
> 
> It was a lot of money to spend on a car, so it was only right to thank her for not trying to tell me it was a bad idea...
> 
> If anyone wants to pop over for a look-see, feel free - or if there's any local TT meets, and someone wants to buy Lisa and I an orange juice, I'm sure we can get along... :roll:
> 
> 3lbs? Actually I've lost 5.5lbs this week.


I can see another Kneesworth meet in the pipeline :wink:

Presumably we have to buy you two an OJ because you can't afford to buy anything else now :lol: :wink:


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> lol.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint, folks, but Lisa's right - I leave for work in the dark and return home likewise, and it pissed down all day, so even tho I had my 400D and 50mm prime with me, there was no opportunity for photos.
> 
> It was a lot of money to spend on a car, so it was only right to thank her for not trying to tell me it was a bad idea...
> 
> If anyone wants to pop over for a look-see, feel free - or if there's any local TT meets, and someone wants to buy Lisa and I an orange juice, I'm sure we can get along... :roll:
> 
> *3lbs? Actually I've lost 5.5lbs this week.*


Prolly nearer Â£5K. :wink:

Get those pics up.


----------



## jampott

Yeah, anyone fancy a quick Kneesworth next week, or a curry somewhere?


----------



## Wallsendmag

jampott said:


> Yeah, anyone fancy a quick Kneesworth next week, or a curry somewhere?


How about St James Saturday nice little run out :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT

jampott said:


> Yeah, anyone fancy a quick Kneesworth next week, or a curry somewhere?


I was thinking about trying to organise something last night for Kneesworth, I managed to miss out on the Christmas bash so I'm overdue for a meet now.

I'll put something up on the Events forum and see what happens - next Wednesday seem OK?

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT

jampott said:


> Yeah, anyone fancy a quick Kneesworth next week, or a curry somewhere?


I was thinking about trying to organise something last night for Kneesworth, I managed to miss out on the Christmas bash so I'm overdue for a meet now.

I'll put something up on the Events forum and see what happens - next Wednesday seem OK?

Graham


----------



## thebears

Id be up for next wednesday!


----------



## nutts

Can't wait to see it Tim 8) 8) 8)

Do you fancy a drive along to Combe on the 23rd Feb


----------



## SBJ

Parked up outside the office today was an R8 with a private plate "R8 RSO" and the words Audi Motor Sport Vorsprung Durch Technik in small lettering along the bottom of the plate.

Very nice indeed although I did notice the leather seats were stretching like mine!

Simon


----------



## DXN

even some arty multi storey photos would be ok :lol:

no excuses


----------



## Wondermikie

Where is he, and the pics??


----------



## jampott

I'm here. :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer

jampott said:


> I'm here. :lol:


Aye, but where's the car!? :lol:


----------



## robokn

More importantly where's the bloody pictures... it's worse than christmas


----------



## Hilly10

Hes to busy playing with it.   Cant blame him you will just have to wait :x


----------



## Wallsendmag

I dont think hes got one you know. Show us a picture with your passport and todays paper on the bonnet :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc

The Silver Surfer said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, but where's the car!? :lol:
Click to expand...

He probably lent it to to gwant duonan. :lol:


----------



## Guest

garyc said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, but where's the car!? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He probably lent it to to gwant duonan. :lol:
Click to expand...

Aww, been missing me sad sack?
Hows the husband?


----------



## clived

Tim, given the lack of pics, don't you think you should post a copy of your V5, you passport, your Blue Peter badge and a photoshop of you standing next to an R8 in a dealership? :wink:


----------



## Leg

clived said:


> Tim, given the lack of pics, don't you think you should post a copy of your V5, you passport, your Blue Peter badge and a photoshop of you standing next to an R8 in a dealership? :wink:


TBH Clive, I'm not convinced Tim even exists. Have you ever seen a pic of him? Come to think of it, do you exist? I just checked in a mirror and I'm definately real although I have to say, I'm not who I thought I was. That does explain why I remember owning an Aston Martin with ejector seats, a magnetic watch and saving the world but none of my friends remember me doing it though. :?


----------



## Nem

jampott said:


> Lisa made this for me.


I think if you shrunk that picture to half it's size you could maybe replaced that flaimin' red X in your sig with it...



Nick


----------



## S10TYG

seriously, where are the pics of this bloody R8 :evil:


----------



## Hilly10

Hope its not another. Remember him of Ive just bought this GT40 orignal :roll: and never to be seen again


----------



## mighTy Tee

Hilly10 said:


> Hope its not another. Remember him of Ive just bought this GT40 orignal :roll: and never to be seen again


I had forgotten that. It was a bloke who attended TTorquay in 2005. He definitely owned a red TT. :roll:


----------



## garyc

Ah, no reason whatsoever to doubt Tim. He is honest and generally chip-free. Unlike some... 

Not best week for photos. But a litle snapshot is called for.


----------



## Rebel

Maybe it's here somewhere?


----------



## DXN

common as muck then these R8's :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Rebel said:


> Maybe it's here somewhere?


How did you get into our work car park?


----------



## digimeisTTer

So it looks like it was a Maccy D with Swiss Toni after all then


----------



## jampott

Yeah guys, all a big con. I don't even like Audis anymore! :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie

jampott said:


> Yeah guys, all a big con. I don't even like Audis anymore! :lol:












Now where's the pics???? 11 pages and still nothing - must be a record :lol:


----------



## J55TTC

Its the weekend now there are no excuses :!:


----------



## Carlos

J55TTC said:


> Its the weekend now there are no excuses :!:


Course there are, he's lent it to his brother. :lol:


----------



## Leg

Carlos said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its the weekend now there are no excuses :!:
> 
> 
> 
> Course there are, he's lent it to his brother. :lol:
Click to expand...

No, he lent it to me. Ive just got back from a run to the tip and now im taking the dog to the coast for a run in the sea. Later I have to collect some planks of wood from B&Q.


----------



## jampott

I took some photos, but the dog ate them.


----------



## NormStrm

jampott said:


> I took some photos, but the dog ate them.


Stop being a tease and get some pics posted, even in a petrol station so you can stay dry :wink:

See you Wednesday where I'm sure there will be 100's of pics taken 8)

PS. Don't blame the dog for your inability to use a very complex piece of equipment called a camera :lol:


----------



## S10TYG

jampott said:


> Yeah guys, all a big con. I don't even like Audis anymore! :lol:


Seriously, where are the pics you haven't updated your sig, your chattin bullsh1t till i see pics


----------



## ResB

There's plenty of pics of the R8 on the web, what's so special about Tim's?


----------



## Wallsendmag

ResB said:


> There's plenty of pics of the R8 on the web, what's so special about Tim's?


Its Black and White :wink:


----------



## jampott

Well, just popped out in it for a few more miles of fun... was hoping to find a break in the clouds, and somewhere to take some nice photos. Unfortunately:

a) it kept raining
b) I ended up in Milton Keynes

So failed on both counts.

I did whip out my camera in the failing light, and stood in the rain to take a couple of shots for you. Apologies for the quality of the lighting, I know they aren't great, but I couldn't be arsed to set the camera up properly and it was trying to use my external flash. 

Not to worry, here you go. I'll get some better ones ASAP:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

About time Tim :wink: Not the colours first that spring to mind for the R8 but my local dealer is the delivery point for all R8s in the northeast and I think I must have seen about 20 colour combos so far inc white with carbon blades and by god it was by far the best combo looked 10x better than any other R8 they have had in great choice enjoy


----------



## Wondermikie

I agree - white with carbon blades is the only colour to have an R8. Congratulations


----------



## Widget

Yeah, not bad.


----------



## jampott

Its dirty, but at least you can see it is getting used


----------



## digimeisTTer

Very nice indeed Tim 8)


----------



## Wondermikie

How's the ground clearance for everyday driving? You can see this pic how the nose projects quite far from the front wheel and it's low. Are speed bumps a problem?


----------



## jampott

Wondermikie said:


> How's the ground clearance for everyday driving? You can see this pic how the nose projects quite far from the front wheel and it's low. Are speed bumps a problem?


Its better than I hoped, actually.

There's quite a few different sorts of speed humps near me, and I've tried it on them all... :lol:  :roll:

On my (new) development, there's those narrow rubber temporary ones - they're the worst, as the car bounces up and drops straight off, and its worst at the back of the car... but on the full road ones, or the pillow type in the middle of the road, its fine, as there's enough room for the car to go up and down neatly.

On/off the drive is also OK... I transition from (new) tarmac onto gravel, and the car copes fine with the gravel drive too.

Having said that, when you drive over painted words on the road, you can tell what they say, like braille... :lol:

But I've definitely not found a ground clearance problem so far!


----------



## BAMTT

Very nice car indeed Jampott, agreed it's probably the best colour combo


----------



## Wondermikie

jampott said:


> On my (new) development, there's those narrow rubber temporary ones - they're the worst, as the car bounces up and drops straight off, and its worst at the back of the car... but on the full road ones, or the pillow type in the middle of the road, its fine, as there's enough room for the car to go up and down neatly.
> 
> On/off the drive is also OK... I transition from (new) tarmac onto gravel, and the car copes fine with the gravel drive too.


Ah good news then.



jampott said:


> Having said that, when you drive over painted words on the road, you can tell what they say, like braille... :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Carlos

jampott said:


>


Am I the only one who thinks the numberplate looks photoshopped? :wink:


----------



## J55TTC

I thought the same when I first cast my eyes over it but its obvoiusly not.


----------



## raven

That looks fantastic. Congratulations. Looks like you've got somewhere nice and secure to keep it as well.


----------



## taylormade-tt

jampott said:


> Well, just popped out in it for a few more miles of fun... was hoping to find a break in the clouds, and somewhere to take some nice photos. Unfortunately:
> 
> a) it kept raining
> b) I ended up in Milton Keynes
> 
> So failed on both counts.
> 
> I did whip out my camera in the failing light, and stood in the rain to take a couple of shots for you. Apologies for the quality of the lighting, I know they aren't great, but I couldn't be arsed to set the camera up properly and it was trying to use my external flash.
> 
> Not to worry, here you go. I'll get some better ones ASAP:


     

Beutifull piece of engineering and a lovely combination.

You Must be one Happy bunny  

Tom.


----------



## Arne

An absolutely stunning looking car!

Congrats - I envy you.... :wink:


----------



## steveh

Lovely car. I've seen a lot of R8s on the road now but never seen that colour combo - really nice - although I would have the black one I saw the other day :wink: .


----------



## Wallsendmag

Stunning


----------



## jampott

Guys,

Thanks for all the positive comments. I know it isn't everyone's cup of tea (and why should it be?) but its good to hear the colour scheme works well in your eyes too.

With some other options now available, there's a chance I may have been a little more adventurous with the interior, but having said that, the blacks and greys work so well in there, and it is so typical 'Audi', that I would probably have still plumped for what I have done. All of my cars, with the exception of the Z, have had black skins, dark carpets and dark headlining.

If there's a break in the clouds tomorrow, perhaps I can try for some different shots


----------



## taylormade-tt

jampott said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the positive comments. I know it isn't everyone's cup of tea (and why should it be?) but its good to hear the colour scheme works well in your eyes too.
> 
> With some other options now available, there's a chance I may have been a little more adventurous with the interior, but having said that, the blacks and greys work so well in there, and it is so typical 'Audi', that I would probably have still plumped for what I have done. All of my cars, with the exception of the Z, have had black skins, dark carpets and dark headlining.
> 
> If there's a break in the clouds tomorrow, perhaps I can try for some different shots


I think the interior/exterior combo is a good choice.  
(If i had the choice again, when i bought my tt instead of the blue, i would have gone for black)

However to make a more informed comment.... more pic's are reqiured :lol: :lol: :wink:

Tom


----------



## S10TYG

jampott said:


> Not to worry, here you go. I'll get some better ones ASAP:


Excellent Tim! Not sure about the white on an R8 I'd have to see it in the flesh. Does it feel like an Â£80k motor? I hope your pleased


----------



## garyc

Carlos said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks the numberplate looks photoshopped? :wink:
Click to expand...

No. But i know that I am the onlyone who knows that his curtains are the wrong length.

:wink:

Looks like an Â£87K Audi to me.


----------



## Widget

When are the builders coming back to finish off the driveway?


----------



## Leg

Hmm not sure I would go for a car in white with black details Tim, not my cup of tea. Bit gay?


----------



## aidb

Looks gorgeous Tim. 

Don't forget to write a full road test for us ASAP. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Carlos said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the numberplate looks photoshopped? :wink:


Its the numberplate reflecting the flash :wink:


----------



## jampott

garyc said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks the numberplate looks photoshopped? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. But i know that I am the onlyone who knows that his curtains are the wrong length.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Looks like an Â£87K Audi to me.
Click to expand...

Actually, Gary, there isn't a single curtain in the house. The whole front has been done with internal shutters, and the rear doesn't have anything yet. :lol: But as we overlook farmland, its not really a priority.

The spec for the house included the gravel to the drive, and before we'd moved in (and driven on the drive!) it looked huge. It was only trying to fit 2 cars next to each other, so both could get out easily, we realised that it wasn't wide enough.

The entire garden (the drive runs down the side of the house) is laid solely to bare soil at the moment, although we met with our landscape chap yesterday, and hope to have work started within the next couple of weeks. Part of that work will be to widen the drive. It'll stay the same width at the road (not replacing gates and pillars!) but it'll open out, giving the space we need to put 2 cars parallel. 

Forecast today is for the rain to 'ease' to there's a chance I can get some snaps done somewhere more photogenic - although I have to say, pictures of the car in white, especially on an overcast day, don't do the colour justice at all. Well, my photos don't. Have to get DeanTT over to get some proper ones done


----------



## jampott

S10TYG said:


> Excellent Tim! Not sure about the white on an R8 I'd have to see it in the flesh. Does it feel like an Â£80k motor? I hope your pleased


Trust me, in the flesh it is rather good. I wouldn't buy 99% of cars in white, although I think the TTR and M3 look good in it too, but it somehow suits the R8, especially with the carbon details to offset it.

Does it feel like an Â£80k motor? Gary's right, it was closer to Â£87k - and the honest answer is, yes it does. Much of that is down to the sense of occasion and the very real feeling of 'celebrity'. I've had people taking mobile phone shots whilst driving, pointing, staring, strangers taking photographs in the supermarket carpark in the dark, and all manner of nice comments. I could have spent Â£86k on a Porsche and blended in with the other hundreds of thousands of 911s on the road, whereas I'm one of probably around 300 R8s in the UK, with numbers rising by 450 or so a year.

To drive? I still haven't exploited the power, although a few quick bursts off roundabouts to overtake slower traffic have been fun - but the most impressive thing is the combination of sorted handling, monumental grip and a real 'ease' of putting the car on the right part of the road. I can't really explain it, but I had to give a much wider margin of error in the S4 and even the TT on country lanes etc, but the R8 just assumes the right position intuitively. That's a really poor description, but I'm finding it hard to put into words. I've never really driven a VX220 or Elise, but I would imagine they would offer the same degree of placement. Maybe the 911 does, too. But nothing I've driven for any length of time on the road has offered it to me before, and its great.


----------



## Wallsendmag

You don't have any very quiet neighbours who have the same colour tastes as you do ?


> According to Guardian newspaper: "The secretive billionaire is thought to live alone in a large house on the edge of a Hertfordshire village.


----------



## jampott

wallsendmag said:


> You don't have any very quiet neighbours who have the same colour tastes as you do ?
> 
> 
> 
> According to Guardian newspaper: "The secretive billionaire is thought to live alone in a large house on the edge of a Hertfordshire village.
Click to expand...

No, that's quite an apt description of me though. :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Love the new car, T. Great choice of colour too. 8)


----------



## moley

That is one beautiful car Tim - congratulations.

I've only see a black one and yesterday saw what I think was a silver colour (it was just getting dark so couldn't be sure), but the white/balck combo is the most striking.

Have fun.

Moley


----------



## S10TYG

jampott said:


> Trust me, in the flesh it is rather good. I wouldn't buy 99% of cars in white, although I think the TTR and M3 look good in it too, but it somehow suits the R8, especially with the carbon details to offset it.
> 
> Does it feel like an Â£80k motor? Gary's right, it was closer to Â£87k - and the honest answer is, yes it does. Much of that is down to the sense of occasion and the very real feeling of 'celebrity'. I've had people taking mobile phone shots whilst driving, pointing, staring, strangers taking photographs in the supermarket carpark in the dark, and all manner of nice comments. I could have spent Â£86k on a Porsche and blended in with the other hundreds of thousands of 911s on the road, whereas I'm one of probably around 300 R8s in the UK, with numbers rising by 450 or so a year.
> 
> To drive? I still haven't exploited the power, although a few quick bursts off roundabouts to overtake slower traffic have been fun - but the most impressive thing is the combination of sorted handling, monumental grip and a real 'ease' of putting the car on the right part of the road. I can't really explain it, but I had to give a much wider margin of error in the S4 and even the TT on country lanes etc, but the R8 just assumes the right position intuitively. That's a really poor description, but I'm finding it hard to put into words. I've never really driven a VX220 or Elise, but I would imagine they would offer the same degree of placement. Maybe the 911 does, too. But nothing I've driven for any length of time on the road has offered it to me before, and its great.


I wasn't doubting you buying the R8. I agree I'd have the R8 over a C4S. I love the M3 and the TTR in white, also the new S3! The most important thing Tim is your happy! Where do you live? I'd love to go out in it! 

But the only R8s I've seen on the road have been Black/Grey/Silver (worst colour) looks so BORING!!!

Thanks


----------



## NickP

I'm looking forward to seeing it on Wednesday :wink:


----------



## Sussex_Paul

Wondermikie said:


> I agree - white with carbon blades is the only colour to have an R8. Congratulations


Mind if I disagree on that one ??:lol: :wink:










Lovely car Jampott, hope to see you soon at the Herts mini meet!!


----------



## NaughTTy

Simply Stunning 8)

Hope you go nice and steady on that gravel now :wink:


----------



## Leg

Seriously though Tim, nice car, really nice. Leccy gates in yet?


----------



## jampott

Leg said:


> Seriously though Tim, nice car, really nice. Leccy gates in yet?


Yeah. Went for the FAAC system in the end., plus an inside keypad, maglock on the side gate, and an external keypad with a wireless intercom. Cost more than I wanted (doesn't everything?) but got something that really works well, and you can't put a price on convenience sometimes


----------



## W7 PMC

Looks good mate 8)


----------



## Rebel

Sussex_Paul said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree - white with carbon blades is the only colour to have an R8. Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> Mind if I disagree on that one ??:lol: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely car Jampott, hope to see you soon at the Herts mini meet!!
Click to expand...

Looks like the movie....."Honey i shrunk the driveway"


----------



## Leg

jampott said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though Tim, nice car, really nice. Leccy gates in yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Went for the FAAC system in the end., plus an inside keypad, maglock on the side gate, and an external keypad with a wireless intercom. Cost more than I wanted (doesn't everything?) but got something that really works well, and you can't put a price on convenience sometimes
Click to expand...

Couldnt agree more. Got up this morning, absolutely hammering down.

My process of leaving now is:

Walk into kitchen
Collect mug of coffee in travel mug (thanks to the Mrs)
Bye the the kids
Bye to Bob the dog (snoring)
Through laundry into garage
Bye to Frank the rabbit (he always wants to chat but I didnt have time, its all carrots this and lettuce that with him anyway, gets old quickly)
Into TT (SatNav, Road Angel, Laptop already loaded up night before)
Blip garage door
Reverse out
Blip garage door
Blip gates
Drive out
Blip gates

Absolute bloody heaven mate, not a drop of rain on me, car was immaculate (isnt now) as I cleaned it Saturday. Pot of coffee on the way to the office. Great way to start a day, well worth the investment you've made.


----------



## Rebel

Do you beep all three ports? Or do you still remember where you left the car the night before?


----------



## Leg

Rebel said:


> Do you beep all three ports? Or do you still remember where you left the car the night before?


A good question well asked Rob. I wasnt entirely clear in my post earlier. I actually employ a small team of pixies who whip my two Unicorns (very easy to bree by the way, always horny) who in turn are fastened, via pulleys, to the garage doors in a clever manner which allows them to insinctively select the correct garage door. They then pull the car out of the garage with silver threads fastened to 3 miniature (but extremely strong) golden Rhinos onto the drive way. Astride each Rhino an Elf, dressed entirely in green, ensures that the operation is conducted to the strict Magical Creatures health and Safety code.

Once the garage door is closed again and I'm in the car one Pixie sings out my daily itinery whilst another releases the pure white swans that raise my portcullis (I refer to them as gates so I dont appear too flash) allowing me to leave.

Unfortunately, and not by design, the current English weather has caused me to have something of a moat which adds to the experience but has all but drowned my live gnomes who used to live out front but after they nearly lost the fella with the Fishing rod they moved out. Last I heard they were moving to Belgium and one of them was running for President. Had a good chance of winning the Presidency I understand, go figure eh!


----------



## Hilly10

Its gotta be one of the best arses ever. Love it in white good choice Jampot :wink:

Automotive design Genius


----------



## garyc

Leg said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though Tim, nice car, really nice. Leccy gates in yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Went for the FAAC system in the end., plus an inside keypad, maglock on the side gate, and an external keypad with a wireless intercom. Cost more than I wanted (doesn't everything?) but got something that really works well, and you can't put a price on convenience sometimes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldnt agree more. Got up this morning, absolutely hammering down.
> 
> My process of leaving now is:
> 
> Walk into kitchen
> Collect mug of coffee in travel mug (thanks to the Mrs)
> Bye the the kids
> Bye to Bob the dog (snoring)
> Through laundry into garage
> Bye to Frank the rabbit (he always wants to chat but I didnt have time, its all carrots this and lettuce that with him anyway, gets old quickly)
> Into TT (SatNav, Road Angel, Laptop already loaded up night before)
> Blip garage door
> Reverse out
> Blip garage door
> Blip gates
> Drive out
> Blip gates
> 
> Absolute bloody heaven mate, not a drop of rain on me, car was immaculate (isnt now) as I cleaned it Saturday. Pot of coffee on the way to the office. Great way to start a day, well worth the investment you've made.
Click to expand...

I just get my wife to open our (manual) garden gates and then simply close them after me. A quick ping and they are also open on my return. :wink:


----------



## Leg

garyc said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though Tim, nice car, really nice. Leccy gates in yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Went for the FAAC system in the end., plus an inside keypad, maglock on the side gate, and an external keypad with a wireless intercom. Cost more than I wanted (doesn't everything?) but got something that really works well, and you can't put a price on convenience sometimes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldnt agree more. Got up this morning, absolutely hammering down.
> 
> My process of leaving now is:
> 
> Walk into kitchen
> Collect mug of coffee in travel mug (thanks to the Mrs)
> Bye the the kids
> Bye to Bob the dog (snoring)
> Through laundry into garage
> Bye to Frank the rabbit (he always wants to chat but I didnt have time, its all carrots this and lettuce that with him anyway, gets old quickly)
> Into TT (SatNav, Road Angel, Laptop already loaded up night before)
> Blip garage door
> Reverse out
> Blip garage door
> Blip gates
> Drive out
> Blip gates
> 
> Absolute bloody heaven mate, not a drop of rain on me, car was immaculate (isnt now) as I cleaned it Saturday. Pot of coffee on the way to the office. Great way to start a day, well worth the investment you've made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just get my wife to open our (manual) garden gates and then simply close them after me. A quick ping and they are also open on my return. :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol:

How do you ping her on your return?


----------



## jam

Looking excellent Tim!! Congratulations - bet you're chuffed to bits


----------



## John C

Crackin'. Congrats, enjoy.

Some nice quiet twisty roads up here if you fancy a long drive. Good Curry too!


----------



## Rebel

simple new R8 with a fiew options in the netherlands cost 184.000 euro or *138.000* pounds...


----------



## Leg

Rebel said:


> simple new R8 with a fiew options in the netherlands cost 184.000 euro or *138.000* pounds...


You fancying one Rob?


----------



## thebears

And the actual car itself, photos taken from the Kneesworth meet last night. A truly stunning colour combination


----------



## DeanTT

Oooh that looks good!


----------



## M T Pickering

Very Nice Tim 

Remember you are a very lucky boy :lol: :roll:


----------



## Rebel

DeanTT said:


> Oooh that looks good!


You are joking?
Those pic's are terrible....

However the Car is superb indeed

p.s. Leg, if so, i will send you a copy from the order, and a copy of my bankaccount, and a copy from my wives bankaccount, and a copy from the firm bankaccounts, and a written paper from the dealer where he swear's that the order is official. Would that be enough you think?


----------



## DeanTT

Rebel said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh that looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> You are joking?
> Those pic's are terrible....
> 
> However the Car is superb indeed
Click to expand...

I was on about the car, not the pics


----------



## Sim

Very very nice


----------



## garyc

Leg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though Tim, nice car, really nice. Leccy gates in yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Went for the FAAC system in the end., plus an inside keypad, maglock on the side gate, and an external keypad with a wireless intercom. Cost more than I wanted (doesn't everything?) but got something that really works well, and you can't put a price on convenience sometimes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldnt agree more. Got up this morning, absolutely hammering down.
> 
> My process of leaving now is:
> 
> Walk into kitchen
> Collect mug of coffee in travel mug (thanks to the Mrs)
> Bye the the kids
> Bye to Bob the dog (snoring)
> Through laundry into garage
> Bye to Frank the rabbit (he always wants to chat but I didnt have time, its all carrots this and lettuce that with him anyway, gets old quickly)
> Into TT (SatNav, Road Angel, Laptop already loaded up night before)
> Blip garage door
> Reverse out
> Blip garage door
> Blip gates
> Drive out
> Blip gates
> 
> Absolute bloody heaven mate, not a drop of rain on me, car was immaculate (isnt now) as I cleaned it Saturday. Pot of coffee on the way to the office. Great way to start a day, well worth the investment you've made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just get my wife to open our (manual) garden gates and then simply close them after me. A quick ping and they are also open on my return. :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> How do you ping her on your return?
Click to expand...

Speed dial#1


----------



## Leg

Rebel said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh that looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> You are joking?
> Those pic's are terrible....
> 
> However the Car is superb indeed
> 
> p.s. Leg, if so, i will send you a copy from the order, and a copy of my bankaccount, and a copy from my wives bankaccount, and a copy from the firm bankaccounts, and a written paper from the dealer where he swear's that the order is official. Would that be enough you think?
Click to expand...

Well seen as the only thing you missed off is a picture of you stood next to it believe me, we will all just take your word for it.

On another note, I dont want to burst your bubble Rob but it isnt FWD, you wouldnt like it. Everyone knows (because you told us) that FWD is better than Quattro or RWD so dont waste your money m8.


----------



## S10TYG

Wow! The white looks stunning my mouth is shut :!: Well done Tim, you "smashed" it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thebears

Rebel said:


> [You are joking?
> Those pic's are terrible....


And so are you :lol:


----------



## BAMTT

Leg said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh that looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> You are joking?
> Those pic's are terrible....
> 
> However the Car is superb indeed
> 
> p.s. Leg, if so, i will send you a copy from the order, and a copy of my bankaccount, and a copy from my wives bankaccount, and a copy from the firm bankaccounts, and a written paper from the dealer where he swear's that the order is official. Would that be enough you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well seen as the only thing you missed off is a picture of you stood next to it believe me, we will all just take your word for it.
> 
> On another note, I dont want to burst your bubble Rob but it isnt FWD, you wouldnt like it. Everyone knows (because you told us) that FWD is better than Quattro or RWD so dont waste your money m8.
Click to expand...

 :roll: :lol:


----------



## robokn

Nearly there

I have the same steering wheel :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Looks very nice, jammy git


----------



## DeanTT

robokn said:


> I have the same steering wheel :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


There's always one, and it's always you


----------



## ResB

Proper gearbox as well.  None of this spaztronic rubbish. .

Tim, you coming to Donnington in March?


----------



## donna_kebab

I LOVE IT!!!!

The colour looks stunning, can't wait to see it under Sodium Lights like Waks TT pictures!


----------



## donna_kebab

I love it so much I had to say it twice (PC issues, I can't delete my duplicate thread!!!!!!)

When are we gonna have a meet then? Just bought me a 996 TT!!!!!


----------



## W7 PMC

donna_kebab said:


> I love it so much I had to say it twice (PC issues, I can't delete my duplicate thread!!!!!!)
> 
> When are we gonna have a meet then? Just bought me a 996 TT!!!!!


Change your Avatar pic then, as that's a standard Carrera with a GT3 bodykit. :lol:


----------



## Rebel

W7 PMC said:


> donna_kebab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it so much I had to say it twice (PC issues, I can't delete my duplicate thread!!!!!!)
> 
> When are we gonna have a meet then? Just bought me a 996 TT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Change your Avatar pick then, as that's a standard Carrera with a GT3 bodykit. :lol:
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## jampott

donna_kebab said:


> I love it so much I had to say it twice (PC issues, I can't delete my duplicate thread!!!!!!)
> 
> When are we gonna have a meet then? Just bought me a 996 TT!!!!!


When are you 2 popping over!


----------



## donna_kebab

Rebel said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donna_kebab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it so much I had to say it twice (PC issues, I can't delete my duplicate thread!!!!!!)
> 
> When are we gonna have a meet then? Just bought me a 996 TT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Change your Avatar pick then, as that's a standard Carrera with a GT3 bodykit. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

Very Observant!!! I like to change my car before my Avatar (Would that be 'pick' as in pickture??!!) :roll: :roll:


----------



## Rebel

Question to Jampott:

How is the quality of the leather seat's in the R8.
This is a "big" issue on the TT, and i know that those bulges in the seat's also appear on the R8. I've posted even pic's from R8 seat's.
Are your's still fine?

If not, did you report it at your dealer, and what did he say?

Rob


----------



## W7 PMC

donna_kebab said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donna_kebab said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it so much I had to say it twice (PC issues, I can't delete my duplicate thread!!!!!!)
> 
> When are we gonna have a meet then? Just bought me a 996 TT!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Change your Avatar pick then, as that's a standard Carrera with a GT3 bodykit. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very Observant!!! I like to change my car before my Avatar (Would that be 'pick' as in pickture??!!) :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

I'm a very observant fellow. 

Been driving past a new 997 Turbo sat in a dealers window almost every day & i just know i'll be calling in soon 8)

I so want one of those cars.

As an aside, on my travels yesterday & again on the M40 (near M25 junction), i had some Pork close at speed on my tail & was convinced at 1st glance (it was dark) that the culprit was a Boxter S, so when the traffic cleared i spanked the loud pedal & was getting proper pi$$ed off at how he was managing to keep up, only to then let him pass as i got bored & realised it was a Black 997 Turbo


----------



## Rebel

Rebel said:


> Question to Jampott:
> 
> How is the quality of the leather seat's in the R8.
> This is a "big" issue on the TT, and i know that those bulges in the seat's also appear on the R8. I've posted even pic's from R8 seat's.
> Are your's still fine?
> 
> If not, did you report it at your dealer, and what did he say?
> 
> Rob


You don't have to feel a-shame Jampott, there are more R8's with sagging leather seat's :wink:


----------



## vlastan

Leg said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though Tim, nice car, really nice. Leccy gates in yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Went for the FAAC system in the end., plus an inside keypad, maglock on the side gate, and an external keypad with a wireless intercom. Cost more than I wanted (doesn't everything?) but got something that really works well, and you can't put a price on convenience sometimes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Couldnt agree more. Got up this morning, absolutely hammering down.
> 
> My process of leaving now is:
> 
> Walk into kitchen
> Collect mug of coffee in travel mug (thanks to the Mrs)
> Bye the the kids
> Bye to Bob the dog (snoring)
> Through laundry into garage
> Bye to Frank the rabbit (he always wants to chat but I didnt have time, its all carrots this and lettuce that with him anyway, gets old quickly)
> Into TT (SatNav, Road Angel, Laptop already loaded up night before)
> Blip garage door
> Reverse out
> Blip garage door
> Blip gates
> Drive out
> Blip gates
> 
> Absolute bloody heaven mate, not a drop of rain on me, car was immaculate (isnt now) as I cleaned it Saturday. Pot of coffee on the way to the office. Great way to start a day, well worth the investment you've made.
Click to expand...

NOT a drop of rain for you??? Hmmm...what happens when you reach work then? :wink:


----------



## garyc

Trouble at Mill?

Think Tim may have bigger R8 challenges than saggy seats:

http://www.r8audi.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1567

Hopefully resolved to his full satisfaction soon.


----------



## raven

garyc said:


> Trouble at Mill?
> 
> Think Tim may have bigger R8 challenges than saggy seats:
> 
> http://www.r8audi.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1567
> 
> Hopefully resolved to his full satisfaction soon.


Ouch - not good to read. Typical Audi to initially fob him off with crappy loan cars and promises of a transporter.


----------



## Wallsendmag

oh dear :? Nice to see other forums have thier own idiots though.


----------



## jampott

Was gonna post on here, post-resolution... 

Car is at Audi UK at the moment. I have an S6, which is a peach. :lol:


----------



## Carlos

wallsendmag said:


> oh dear :? Nice to see other forums have thier own idiots though.


He's been here for years, and though his opinions often grate, I wouldn't describe him as an idiot. :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Carlos said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh dear :? Nice to see other forums have thier own idiots though.
> 
> 
> 
> He's been here for years, and though his opinions often grate, I wouldn't describe him as an idiot. :roll:
Click to expand...

Not him, he's our idiot. :lol: :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> Was gonna post on here, post-resolution...
> 
> Car is at Audi UK at the moment. I have an S6, which is a peach. :lol:


Sorry to hear this mate & i hope they sort it out soon.

Mines going in for a free 4 wheel alignment as after it's DRC failure, the rear handling just does not feel right so i'm having it investigated.

Not good though that even at the premium end, Audi still can't get that CS right.

Hope you're joking about the S6 though, gotta be the biggest waste of time/money car that Audi sell :lol:


----------



## jampott

No, the S6 is brilliant. Not to be confused with the S5 which is awful.


----------



## Wallsendmag

jampott said:


> No, the S6 is brilliant. Not to be confused with the S5 which is awful.


Is it the tyre then?


----------



## jampott

wallsendmag said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the S6 is brilliant. Not to be confused with the S5 which is awful.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the tyre then?
Click to expand...

Dunno yet. :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC

jampott said:


> No, the S6 is brilliant. Not to be confused with the S5 which is awful.


Odd tastes :lol:

I've driven the S5, S6 & S8 & whilst i agree on the S5, i found the S6 almost as lacking & poor S attempt by Audi. The press hate them & i can see why.

The S8 was the star of those 3 as it's the same weight as the S6, but with another 40+bhp & a more composed chassis, it shone.

Hope you get your R8 back soon.


----------



## donna_kebab

You gotta go with your gut feel Tim, I can't for one miinute believe this is Torque steer, especially as its only just become apparant, and the car has been engineered to be driven and be forgiving in terms of forgetting just how much power its got when you put your foot down. In terms of comparing it to a 911, certainly the 996 TT has a bit of a hazy feeling sometimes when you boot it, which, if it was purely rwd would definately turn into torque steer and more, but it settles itself being 4wd (99% of the time anyway!!!!   ) and thats the Porsche, and if you wanted a car that did that, you'd buy a RWD GT2 anyway, Audi have the handling thing going on, the road-glue feeling is what you want for everyday driving and its no doubt one of the things you've paid a premium for, so with the new Quattro system and the other unique technologies on the R8, there HAS to be something wrong.

Thats just MHO and I'm a girl, but there would be something wrong if they didn't lend you a demonstrator to compare at the very least if they can't find anything! Good Luck, I know you will, but keep pestering..

DK


----------



## jampott

There's deffo something wrong... it is a tyre, but not the one which was replaced.

I'm praying Audi see sense and don't turn this into a mess, as it looks like they can fix the problem for Â£300 retail - but we'll see what Monday brings.

One way or another, I'll have my car back next week. Fixed.

I don't know the full story yet, but it appears that my other rear tyre is 'deformed'. Not 'damaged', and not deformed very much, but enough to upset the handling. They swapped the wheels and tyres to test, and the problem went away.

What happens from here, though, is down to Audi. But I will be wanting the full report from Pirelli.


----------

